# μεταπρατικός = comprador, compradorial



## sarant (Jan 13, 2011)

Π.χ. ο μεταπρατικός χαρακτήρας του νεοελληνικού κράτους

Πώς το λέμε αγγλικά, με ρωτάνε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είναι εξελληνισμός του _κομπραδόρικη_; The comprador character of the Greek economy? Κάτσε να το ψάξουμε, γιατί αξίζει.


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, όντως είναι μετάφραση του κομπραδόρικος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ναι και ναι.

The term _comprador_, a Portuguese word that means _buyer_, derives from the Latin _comparare_, which means _to procure_. The original usage of the word in East Asia meant a native servant in European households in Guangzhou in southern China or the neighboring Portuguese colony at Macao who went to market to barter their employers' wares. The term then evolved to mean the native contract suppliers who worked for foreign companies in East Asia or the native managers of firms in East Asia. Compradors held important positions in southern China buying and selling tea, silk, cotton and yarn for foreign corporations and working in foreign-owned banks. Notable compradors during the Republican Period in 20th century China included Zhang Jiaao of Shanghai and Tong King-sing of Guandong.
In Marxism, the term _comprador bourgeoisie_ was later applied to similar trading-class in regions outside of East Asia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comprador


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2011)

Θα πρόσθετα ότι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τον όρο επανέφερε σε τρέχουσα χρήση ο Κωστής Μοσκώφ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2011)

Μερσώ σας και για λογαριασμό του φίλου που είχε την απορία!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2011)

Themis said:


> Θα πρόσθετα ότι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τον όρο επανέφερε σε τρέχουσα χρήση ο Κωστής Μοσκώφ.



Τον όρο _μεταπρατικός_, έτσι; Γιατί, αν θυμάμαι εγώ καλά τώρα, τον όρο _κομπραδόρικος_ τον μάθαμε από τις προκηρύξεις της 17 Νοέμβρη, μαζί με τη ΛΜΑΤ.


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Τον όρο _μεταπρατικός_, έτσι; Γιατί, αν θυμάμαι εγώ καλά τώρα, τον όρο _κομπραδόρικος_ τον μάθαμε από τις προκηρύξεις της 17 Νοέμβρη, μαζί με τη ΛΜΑΤ.


Ναι, για το μεταπρατικός μιλούσα. Όσο για το κομπραδόρικος, νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος, είναι αρκετά παλιότερο, σίγουρα γνωστό στη μαοϊκή ή μαοίζουσα κειμενογραφία.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2011)

ΟΚ, έδειξα μάλλον επακριβώς την ηλικία μου...


----------



## Themis (Jan 14, 2011)

Marinos said:


> ΟΚ, έδειξα μάλλον επακριβώς την ηλικία μου...


Κι εγώ...


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Για να το κλείσουμε, να προσθέσω:

μεταπράτης = comprador, middleman

Ένα από τα ευρήματα της αναζήτησης για παραδείγματα χρήσης:
«One should add to this the predominantly comprador character of the Greek economy».
σε μια καλογραμμένη παλιά μελέτη του Κώστα Γαβρόγλου με τίτλο:
_Certain Features of Higher Education in Greece and the Failure of The Attempts To Reform It_
http://thesis.haverford.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/10066/5267/Gavroglu_8_1-2.pdf?sequence=1

Χωρίς την ευλογία των λεξικών, αλλά με αρκετές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα σε γκουγκλοβιβλία (ιδίως βιβλία σε σχέση με την Αφρική) έχουμε το καθαρό επίθετο _*compradorial*_, που θα το προσθέσω στον τίτλο. Αντιγράφω από την _Encyclopedia of Western Colonialism Since 1450_, λήμμα Compradorial System:
The terms “comprador” and “compradorial” have also been used pejoratively to describe any type of economic or political collaboration with colonial or neocolonial exploiters—not only in Asia, but also in Africa and Latin America. This usage derives from criticism in the 1920s of the compradors as the running dogs of imperialism. Chinese Marxist scholars have generally viewed the compradors as a result of China’s unique semicolonial, semifeudal state and as spearheads of the economic imperialism that drained China’s wealth, stifled Chinese-owned enterprises, and upset China’s traditionally self-sufficient economy. They argue that the comprador system was not simply an economic arrangement, but a tool for suppressing Chinese nationalism and weakening China’s sovereign rights. ​
Να επισημάνω, ωστόσο, ότι στα γκουγκλοβιβλία θα βρούμε κυρίως _*comprador* economy_, όχι το _compradorial_.


----------

